# Well built LIGHTWEIGHT, POWERFUL drill driver



## rubicon_gil (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello all. 

First post and hope I've come to the right place.

I am looking for a drill driver that both me and the wife can use. I have a $300+ Dewalt impact drill but that thing weighs more than the USS Arizona. 

I love the yellow brick but the weight and unwieldiness gives my wife the perfect alibi to foist all the work on me. So I need a lightweight (not heavy, not clunky, elegant, ergonomic), well built (will last many years), powerful (like the yellow brick, but no more than say 3.5 lbs. Maybe can drive a couple of 3" deck screws every blue moon)

Gonna be used around the house so I'm not driving 500 3" deck nails every day, so I'd say light duty. But if we get some new cabinets or a new nightstand, I want my wife to be able to use it as well as me. and if it has some slick doohickey gee whiz feature (quick release chuck, Batman grappling hook, etc.) I'm not averse to that.

So please provide a timely recommendation (I. e. what is currently available as of June/July 2015) and whatever other comments you feel appropriate. Also, should I look at a drill, or just a electric screwdriver?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My Ryobi impact drills have lasted at least 5 years and the battery's and tool are at least 1/2 the cost of Dewalt's and last longer.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at the Milwaukee 12 volt line. The drill is small and light. The rest of the line is extensive and takes the same battery.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Ridgid 12 v pistol grip

http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-Fuego-...d=1435627002&sr=8-9&keywords=rigid+12+v+drill


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Milwaukee M12. Just about the only 12v that pros use. You can get a Fuel version too if you want.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

Milwaukee, Hitachi and Makita are the three brands I would recommend for lightweight, quality drills. As weight is the important factor for you, here is a review page of some drill/drivers with a comparison chart that lists the weight of each one plus other factors like power, speed etc.
http://www.thediyhubby.com/cordless-drill-reviews/ On this chart the Hitachi weighs in the lowest at 3.3 lbs.
Hope this helps.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Some are better than others, but for most diy applications, all mentioned above should work well for you. I like the feel of the Makita, others prefer the Ridgid,... 

If you want your wife to be able to comfortably use it, let her try them out.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jul 1, 2011)

Since you already have a heavier duty cordless, I'd also suggest a 12 volt drill/driver, or better yet a drill & impact driver set.
My Bosch 12v impact driver and pocket driver will both drive a few 3" deck screws just fine & are way handy for smaller stuff like cabinets, furniture assembly...
The equivalent Milwaukee, Makita & Dewalt all looked good when I researched a couple years back.


----------



## rubicon_gil (Jun 29, 2015)

midwestcoast said:


> Since you already have a heavier duty cordless, I'd also suggest a 12 volt drill/driver, or better yet a drill & impact driver set.
> My Bosch 12v impact driver and pocket driver will both drive a few 3" deck screws just fine & are way handy for smaller stuff like cabinets, furniture assembly...
> The equivalent Milwaukee, Makita & Dewalt all looked good when I researched a couple years back.


Thanks y'all.

What is the difference between a drill, a cordless screwdriver, and a impact driver anyway? When do you use an impact driver?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Reader's Digest version is that drills are for making holes, impact drivers are for driving screws, cordless screwdrivers are for homeowners and electricians. 

There are several threads on this subject in the Tool forum here.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Check out the Ryobi 12 volt lithium ion drill, 2 batteries, and charger with a case at HD , i think it's $80.00, light weight and will twist your wrist if your not careful.


----------



## rubicon_gil (Jun 29, 2015)

Well, I thought I'd share with you guys and gals the results of my research. 

1. How long the battery charge lasts depends on the Amp Hours of the battery. The greater the AH, the longer it holds and keeps a charge. None of the vendors will show the Ah rating of the batteries.

2. Battery prices can be a big cost. When I looked into a Home Depot question about replacement battery, I checked it out and a $50 dollar drill replacement battery costs $40 for a replacement battery. When I tried to post the replacement cost to answer the question, Home Depot denied my post.


3. it seems the Milwaukee M12 is the best deal at $119. Comes with 2 3 AH batteries, compact, ergonomic, and 5 year warranty. You can buy extended life batteries too. About 30 bucks for regular replacement batteries.

Here's a spreadsheet I worked out to do the comparison.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Mort said:


> The Reader's Digest version is that drills are for making holes, impact drivers are for driving screws, cordless screwdrivers are for homeowners and electricians.
> 
> There are several threads on this subject in the Tool forum here.


real electricians are the source of the power:thumbsup: we don't need no stinking cordless screwdrivers.


I use an impact driver, a LOT. At home I have a hitachi and a makita. I converted the Hitachi (which was a 14.4 volt) to accept my 18 volt from my Hitachi drill. Works like a dream. The Makita is very good as well.


At work we have a ton of the Milwaukee 12 volt things. They are very nice because the batteries are so small and light. There are drivers and impact drivers so make sure you get whichever you want (hint; you want the impact driver) 

along with the driver or impact driver they make a cute little sawzall that is well liked and used at work. Same batteries are used. It has its uses but I think the young kids put to much stress on having to have one or they can;'t work. I simply use my hacksaw (again, it's the electrician providing the power) most of the time. With a good blade I can cut conduit and unistrut just as fast as the kids with the little sawzalls. 

There are (at least) two different batteries available for them. One is more or less a tube that fits into the handle and is the same shape as the handle. The other is more of a foot more like other companies use. I believe the larger one (the foot) is simply a higher capacity battery.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

if your going to go with a 12 v drill, the milwaukee line is the hands down winner in most tool reviews. more than enough power to complete the task. cost effective and if you go to the fuel line from them they get amazing battery run time.. i have their fuel impact and regular drill driver along with omt. several coworkers are running the dewalt and makita 12v line and the milwaukee stuff smokes both in speed tests along with battery run times


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Sounds like your brick is an older one with NiCad batteries so just about anything with Lith batt.s should be a big improvement.


----------



## scyarch (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree. I had a Milwaukee brick before I went to Lithium Makita's and couldn't be happier. You can ask these questions all day until the cows come home but in the end it boils down to really- what will work best for you. 

I always urge everyone I know to avoid Ryobi, even though I know plenty of people who have good luck with them in the past- and to stick to Bosch, Makita, Milwaukee or DeWalt (but in your case the Ryobi could be fine as well, they may have become more reliable). The other thing though- is if it's rarely used, then you might want to go with Ridgid, regardless of what reviews say, for their lifetime warranty. If the battery from the set dies, they replace it. You can't get the lifetime warranty on additional batteries but if you only use it now and then, the Ridgid set should be fine.

To expand on what Mort said- Impacts are for driving fasteners, like 3" decking screws. Drills for drilling, as stated, and electric screwdrivers are for people with arthritis with time to kill and will not necessarily drive a 3" decking screw unless it's been pre-drilled quite well. At least that's how they used to be.

The reviews can be followed but if you don't use the tool that often, you don't need the best, just the best for a battery warranty in my opinion.


----------

